# Lending out the MH



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The kids can take the Motorhome during the school holidays

This year with Alberts cancer and treatment

It would have been good if we had it

As we haven't managed a trip away since last June

And now we could but it's booked
The other things we find

Things go wrong

Fridges stop working, inverters pack up

No one knows why

And it might well be nothing to do with them

But the fridge and inverter were working well last time we used it

True it was a year ago

But inbetween it's parked on the drive and we check it

So three sons/son in laws use it

Cost

£25a year each to put them on the insurance

I know it's our fault

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

It's a tough call, we don't lend ours to anyone, it's very precious to us and I've had to work hard to find the funds, I couldn't afford repair bills so we look after it. While I'm sure my children would appreciate the use of it I'm not convinced they would look after it in quite the same way as we do and I'm pretty sure their children wouldn't. So far we have managed to avoid the difficult conversation of having to say no because we haven't been asked.

I know your circumstances are different to mine and I'm not sure how I would feel if asked and funds were less of a problem however I am quite possessive of possessions that I value greatly so I would probably feel the same 

It's your van and your time is precious, clear the bookings


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't do it Sandra, I know you love your family but you and Albert should come come first. nuff said. Frank


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Sympathies, Sandra, I'm sure it's difficult for you to say 'No' when precedents have been established. However, you've had such a stressful year since you last used your van that maybe it's time to put Alberts needs and your own before those of your family.

We'd never lend our van to our family or anyone else - it's kept packed ready to move at every opportunity!! Lots of the contents are personal stuff too. 

Hope you can find a slot in the bookings and get some time away.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sandra,

If it were me I couldn't now cancel the kids' and grandkids' holidays, not after it's been promised and planned for by them. 

But it would still be good to get away while there is an opportunity during Albert's treatment.

Yes, we all like getting away in the van and, like us, you might be so keen to make as much use of the van as possible that you don't take other sorts of holidays.

Maybe now is the time to do something different though.

Is there something else you've always wanted to do, or a place you'd like to go where the motorhome isn't practical? Now's your opportunity.


Chris


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

When my grown up boys visit us at home, I sometimes open up the west wing (motorhome) for them to stay in with their wives, but I would never let them drive it away, or allow them to holiday in it, unaccompanied. 

I won't even lend a tool out, never mind my hard earned pride and joy !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No way on this earth, to no one ever, over my dead body.

Sandra, why not take the car and do a bit of B&B ing, it's busy season, but there are always places with cancellations, just pack several bags and go, why wait.

Try to avoid tourist hot spots.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

It probably would cause you more stress to have to tell your children that they can't have the van, therefore can't have the holidays they have planned and are looking forward to. Chris' suggestion sounds sensible, do something that you'd both like to do that doesn't use the motorhome. Have you thought of a river cruise? We do one a year and it's just for rest and relaxation, we fly from our local airport, we have no responsibility for getting anywhere, we ignore most of the planned excursions and just enjoy looking round the various stopping places, most of which we know already but it's good to see them from the river. If travel insurance may be a problem then perhaps there's a part of the UK you would like to visit/revisit but not in the van.
I do appreciate how difficult it all is, and how easy it is to get concerned about things that you normally just take in your stride.
Look after yourself Sandra, as well as, if not before, all the others.
thinking of you,
Lala


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are looking at possible breaks, river cruises etc

We coundnt change the kids bookings though his time

It is irritating unpacking the van before they borrow it though

And following the theft of the scooter we worry a bit about potential for accidental bumps etc

Not as much the cost but the inconvenience 

It just developing a different mind set to our twice yearly 2 month breaks, off season 

But the kids understand that we are not in a position to plan ahead andhave to take the chance when we can
Thanks for your advice though

Sandra


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Not knowing how well you get on with your kids, but if you lend them the van and pay extra to put them on your insurance, you must have a pretty good relationship.0

Are they going somewhere which also rents mobile homes/camping pods etc? If so, you could all enjoy being together.

Hopefully something will turn up - Gordon

PS I offered to put our 3 kids on the insurance (with them sharing the extra £120) and they all refused because they reckoned that I would go ape if anything happened. >


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Last time my son cough! "Borrowed" the van, not this one but our previous Mohican without telling or asking me, it mysteriously demolished the gearbox:frown2: ... 

A few weeks later we or should I say I decided to go off in the van, Sandra was making every excuse under the sun why we shouldn't go when normally she is pushing me out of the way to get in the van to go away.. Of course everyone was giving me the mushroom treatment as my son dared tell Sandra but nobody dare tell me, he found out how much it was going to cost to get it fixed and couldn't afford it...

Guess who stumped up the cash, had all the bother of finding a reconditioned gearbox then getting the van which was stuck in gear towed over to the gearbox guys.. Bet you can't.:crying:..

Nobody dares asks now..

ray,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Last time my son cough! "Borrowed" the van, not this one but our previous Mohican without telling or asking me, it mysteriously demolished the gearbox:frown2: ...
> 
> A few weeks later we or should I say I decided to go off in the van, Sandra was making every excuse under the sun why we shouldn't go when normally she is pushing me out of the way to get in the van to go away.. Of course everyone was giving me the mushroom treatment as my son dared tell Sandra but nobody dare tell me, he found out how much it was going to cost to get it fixed and couldn't afford it...
> 
> ...


I have no helpful comment to that ray, you should have reported the theft, and claimed on the insurance > >


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev

The only snag with that is the Insurance company would insist on a "crime number" in respect of the "theft" and that would result in a criminal conviction for Ray's son. That would be VERY tough for any parent to do wouldnt it ??

Ray

I trust you insisted on some reasonable contribution towards the overall cost? 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Kev
> 
> The only snag with that is the Insurance company would insist on a "crime number" in respect of the "theft" and that would result in a criminal conviction for Ray's son. That would be VERY tough for any parent to do wouldnt it ??
> 
> ...


I was of course joking, but I think I might have given him a serious fright by pretending to be dialing 999 to report him, no way I'd go through with it, well I don't think so anyway, a friendly plod slapping the cuffs on him would be another option.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I cast my mind back and think there but the grace of God go I... 

I remember when I crashed my dads car, I put it in the garage and the next day.. "Dad promise not to laugh if I tell you something" he didn't laugh!.. That's what dads are for, bank of dad it's a life long commitment.:wink2:

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Had to laugh at your story Ray!
I'm sort of glad we've reached the stage where we lean on our kids more than they do on us!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wilmannie said:


> Had to laugh at your story Ray!
> I'm sort of glad we've reached the stage where we lean on our kids more than they do on us!


When's that happen then > >


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I used to wonder that Kev-n-Liz! ....my best advice to you is to keep wondering.......it'll sneak up on you sooner than you think! :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2:


H1-GBV said:


> Not knowing how well you get on with your kids, but if you lend them the van and pay extra to put them on your insurance, you must have a pretty good relationship.0
> 
> Are they going somewhere which also rents mobile homes/camping pods etc? If so, you could all enjoy being together.
> 
> ...


The three lads, two sons, one son in law

Each pay £25 to be inthe insurance, they can take it weekends short breaks and have to argue out the school holidays themselves
The other three don't use it

One daughter prefers her family holiday in a hotel abroad, one won't drive it

Our other daughter would drive it but her husband is blind

And she feels the van would be difficult

In between every Friday we have a family meal

I cook, they shout argue and eat

Put the world to rights

By which time I've had sufficient wine to think the worlds ok anyway

The 10 grandkids run riot

The older grandkids bring friends or occasionally have a better offer elsewhere

I baby sit a pup belonging to my grandson each school day

I love my two daughters in law, they are great

My three sons in law are also great

So yes we have a close relationship

And fortunately a big house

And they all live fairly close

And get on well together independently of us

Some cycle, run swim together
A big family can be difficult for partners

Or it can be a melting pot

A total mishmash of people kids , grandkids, in laws

And a grandad and dad that holds them all in the palm of his hand

Aldra


----------

